# Boston and Fall River Police in Boston



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Early this morning around 0015 hours I was awoken by police and Boston EMS all over my street. Apparently they were doing something one street over from me. There was both Boston Police and Fall River Police. It was apparent that some of the officers from Fall River were wearing there tatical gear. Just wondering if anyone had any information on what was going down.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

Serving a warrant.


----------

